# Problems with Skoda warranty



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I bought a brand new Skoda Octavia VRS in 2016. Collected the car on 29/03/16 so car is on a 16 plate. 

Ive had the following issues and mentioned them at the first service in Feb this year. Skoda wouldn't even entertain a warranty claim at that point. Fast forward to last week and the car is in for its second service @ 20k miles. The problems listed below have got progressively worse over the course of this year:

Centre cap corrosion x 4

Wheel corrosion x 1

The main issue I have is that on 3 of the four seats there is stitching coming apart. 

I had the car in with the dealer for a service and a look at the bits above and this was their response.....

Centre caps: yes there is corrosion but not enough to replace under warranty ??

Wheel : yes there is corrosion but there is also signs of kerbing on the wheel : (Its not even in the same vicinity)

Seats : To be monitored? what does that mean??

Ive got Skoda uk involved as Im not happy to be honest and I was just wondering if any of you have had to get Skoda involved in warranty cases?

If so did it help at all?

One of the suggestions was to take it to a different dealer, problem is all of the dealers locally are part of the same franchise.


I dont feel its acceptable to have these issues on a car less than two years old. It screams of poor quality to me.

What can I do?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd say fair enough with regards to the kerbed wheel point but the centre cap and seats shouldn't be general wear and tear this early in the cars life.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Would agree about the caps and seats and think you’ve done the right thing getting Skoda UK involved if the dealership aren’t showing an interest. Could def be worth thinking about another Skoda dealership as a 2nd opinion. 

Not much help, but on a previous BMW 1 series I had, I had an issue with the caps and they swapped all 4 without issue. Had a problem with white worm on the diamond cut alloys and they checked them out and as no other damage, replaced no issues...

With regards to your wheel - difficult to offer advice if it’s worth fighting without photo of damage and where the corrosion is...

Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Centre caps are cheap as, and while I see your point and agree in what you've done, only the seats and wheel are what I'd be complaining about.
Wheels - many a standard oem wheel will get corrosion at some point, they just not very well spraying and lacquered from factory 
Seat - no monitoring needed, needs sorting before the stiching goes further!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Here are some photos....

































































Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The wheels look like stone chips to me, cant see the centre caps so cant comment on those, seats are the only slight issue, i am in two minds with them though !?, not sure if i would wait and see if they get worse or not ?, best to see what Skoda say i guess.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I tried uploading with tapatalk and its repeated a load of the photos!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> The wheels look like stone chips to me, cant see the centre caps so cant comment on those, seats are the only slight issue, i am in two minds with them though !?, not sure if i would wait and see if they get worse or not ?, best to see what Skoda say i guess.


I would be inclined to agree about the wheel if the other one on the other side was showing similar markings but it isnt. this one has it on one spoke and the area you can see in the photo above.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

renton said:


> I would be inclined to agree about the wheel if the other one on the other side was showing similar markings but it isnt. this one has it on one spoke and the area you can see in the photo above.


Does this alloy face into the road (i.e drivers side)


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> Does this alloy face into the road (i.e drivers side)


Nope its on the passenger side rear.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

renton said:


> Nope its on the passenger side rear.


OK, you obviously understand that each side of the car can be subject to different debris etc being thrown up by the front wheels, so it wouldn't always follow that both sides will get the same damage.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> OK, you obviously understand that each side of the car can be subject to different debris etc being thrown up by the front wheels, so it wouldn't always follow that both sides will get the same damage.


Here is another shot.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> OK, you obviously understand that each side of the car can be subject to different debris etc being thrown up by the front wheels, so it wouldn't always follow that both sides will get the same damage.


I have had mud flaps fitted since new too.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

feel your pain brand new 67 plate Skoda Superb work car alarm does its own thing and cant fuel it up full only 3 quarters shocking.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone chips to the wheels I reckon.

The seats are a bit of a weird one.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

They are monitoring the situation until its out of warranty and then they will tell you to do one and you will have zero come back. This sort of thing really annoys me as for a lot of people we buy a new or nearly new car to have the reassurance of a warranty. I would kick up a stink about all of it mate. Yes I get it that centre caps are relativily cheap but times that by 4 and you could be looking at over £100. The centre caps on our Fiesta ST are £30-£40 each. The wheel for me is a future problem waiting to happen. Diamond cut alloys are a real problem I have them on my Mondeo they started out looking like yours fast forward a year and they are now beyond conventional repair and need total refurb at £300+. With regards to the seat that's only going to get worse and I dread to think how much a new set of VRS seats would be or the cost of getting them recovered. To be fair with a car that's still in warranty all the points you make should be covered and sorted and will only get worse with time. I've had a gut full of VAG group recently and stories like this don't make me want to own one of their cars. Have a good look at the warranty with regards to the wheels. I was caught out with mine as ford only cover alloys for 12 months!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> They are monitoring the situation until its out of warranty and then they will tell you to do one and you will have zero come back. This sort of thing really annoys me as for a lot of people we buy a new or nearly new car to have the reassurance of a warranty. I would kick up a stink about all of it mate. Yes I get it that centre caps are relativily cheap but times that by 4 and you could be looking at over £100. The centre caps on our Fiesta ST are £30-£40 each. The wheel for me is a future problem waiting to happen. Diamond cut alloys are a real problem I have them on my Mondeo they started out looking like yours fast forward a year and they are now beyond conventional repair and need total refurb at £300+. With regards to the seat that's only going to get worse and I dread to think how much a new set of VRS seats would be or the cost of getting them recovered. To be fair with a car that's still in warranty all the points you make should be covered and sorted and will only get worse with time. I've had a gut full of VAG group recently and stories like this don't make me want to own one of their cars. Have a good look at the warranty with regards to the wheels. I was caught out with mine as ford only cover alloys for 12 months!


Thanks mate.

Its totally frustrating to be honest, I bought the car from new and thought the quality would be spot on but it just isnt. There are other things that have been looked at under warranty before and the problems have re appeared.

My concern with the seats is that in the warranty it only covers them for 6 months and then its classed as wear and tear.

I get the wear and tear side of it if this was on the side bolsters etc but it isnt. The one seat that it is happening on has been used less than once a week since new and only by my children age 10. No child seats have been fitted and Ive not used any harsh cleaners on the seats either.

I just feel they are trying to fob me off.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

renton said:


> Here is another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have showed me that picture to start with  , that doesn't look so much like stone chips unless your very unlucky where they hit, this is an inherent problem with diamond cut wheels, i avoid at all costs usually, that said my current car has them as standard and i had no other option but to have them !


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Try another dealer in your area, I say this as it can come down to whoever is in charge of the dept, asked for it to be assessed by the master technician.

This is in regards to the seats, upload pictures of the centre caps please


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Its what the dealer thinks they can get paid for by Skoda when they send in the warranty claim.

I bet they don't even enquire with Skoda because they can half guess the answer. The wheels will no get a claim as they are diamond cut, they always de-laquer. Centre caps, you might be lucky. Seats i think they will call it wear and tear.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I would try contacting Skoda customer services directly with photos and push for a resolution on both counts. 

I’ve not had a problem getting alloys replaced when there has been corrosion/white worm under the lacquer on diamond cut wheels - I’ve just had 3 replaced with brand new wheels under warranty on my 2 year old Nissan Leaf. My dealer took plenty of photos to submit to the manufacturer warranty department and it was dealt with inside of a week.

I’ve had similar experience with some of the other cars I’ve owned in relation to new alloys due to obvious corrosion issues. 

You could also try making a post via their social media sites too, that often prompts them to be a bit more responsive as it is effectively a public forum. 

Sounds to me like you need to find a new dealer if they are not providing the service you expect!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Disco Smudge said:


> Try another dealer in your area, I say this as it can come down to whoever is in charge of the dept, asked for it to be assessed by the master technician.
> 
> This is in regards to the seats, upload pictures of the centre caps please


Here you go. They are all pretty much in the same condition.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

renton said:


> Here you go. They are all pretty much in the same condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Issue with that picture is that all the corrosion is on the outside, there doesn't appear to be any in the centre so they could turn around and say somebody has tried to remove it and scratched it whilst in the process bla bla bla.

Seats should be replaced no question.

Wheels are a tricky one - manufacturers these days are shooting themselves in the foot with offering diamond cut alloys because they all seem to corrode after 1 year


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Issue with that picture is that all the corrosion is on the outside, there doesn't appear to be any in the centre so they could turn around and say somebody has tried to remove it and scratched it whilst in the process bla bla bla.
> 
> Seats should be replaced no question.
> 
> Wheels are a tricky one - manufacturers these days are shooting themselves in the foot with offering diamond cut alloys because they all seem to corrode after 1 year


That is where they all go mate. Water gets in under the edges.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

If there are no prying marks you should be good on getting them replaced


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Disco Smudge said:


> If there are no prying marks you should be good on getting them replaced


There are no prying marks as they have never been taken off the wheels incorrectly.

In fact the wheels have only been off the car once and that was for a tyre change, the fitter popped them off from inside the wheel.

I dont understand why the dealer is reluctant to change them?

I should hopefully here back from Skoda UK today. I sent pictures to them on Monday and they said they would speak to the dealer yesterday and find out their side of the issue.

For the seat stitching issue would it be wroth me taking the car to a car upholsterer and get them to inspect it and write a report?

I just dont know what my next move is if Skoda UK side with the dealer?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive just had a missed call from Skoda UK.

The update is that the service chap I spoke to on the desk is on annual leave until Monday so they will speak to him then and update me on Tuesday. 

Im not sure what exactly it has to do with the service desk chap as surely it cant be him that authorizes warranty work ??


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Christ they always say that!!

Gonz


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

renton said:


> There are no prying marks as they have never been taken off the wheels incorrectly.
> 
> In fact the wheels have only been off the car once and that was for a tyre change, the fitter popped them off from inside the wheel.
> 
> ...


I don't either tbh, they're only a few quid as well so they shouldn't be too fussed but yes, they'll try anything to get out of paying so will almost certainly say someones tried prying them.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

*Update......*

Ive just had a call from skoda UK and the news isnt good 

The lady Ive been dealing with has spoken with the dealer yesterday and they have said the following:

Wheel corrosion : Caused by stone chips, no change on their stance with not covered under warranty.

Centre caps: Skoda UK have basically told them to change these.

Seat Stitching....... Well after telling me for the past two services they will monitor it they have changed their tone now and said its been caused by "External factors" The girl at Skoda UK wasn't happy about this as they had told me they will monitor it so have basically led me on.

I told her that "External Factors" was a throw away comment and why couldn't they substantiate it with proof. I said that if it was in a wear and tear area then I would agree but it isn't. Its the different parts of the seat coming apart due to failed stitching.

She said that my only option is to take it to another dealer fro them to look at, however if they say the same then the case will be closed.

I feel totally let down to be honest, car isn't even two years old and they interior looks awful. There is an obvious defect but no one wants to admit it.

I feel like sitting outside the dealer on Saturday with a sign or even contacting auto express etc.

Any ideas what I can do ??


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Guessing you are using Marshalls in Oxford ? I get mine serviced at Marshalls Newbury but they are inconsistent on warranty repairs but they did do all four of my Fabia wheels under warranty , that does look like stone chips though , my wheels are also corroding but I've kerbed most of mine and any kerbing writes off any hope of repair/replacement I think the laquer is thin on them 

I bought my car from Sparshatts in Botley which is less than 1 hour from Newbury , found them pretty good to be honest 

I would keep on at Skoda UK about the seats, I think the wheels are a lost cause but the seats need replacing imo


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Richf said:


> Guessing you are using Marshalls in Oxford ? I get mine serviced at Marshalls Newbury but they are inconsistent on warranty repairs but they did do all four of my Fabia wheels under warranty , that does look like stone chips though , my wheels are also corroding but I've kerbed most of mine and any kerbing writes off any hope of repair/replacement I think the laquer is thin on them
> 
> I bought my car from Sparshatts in Botley which is less than 1 hour from Newbury , found them pretty good to be honest
> 
> I would keep on at Skoda UK about the seats, I think the wheels are a lost cause but the seats need replacing imo


I can live with the wheel to be honest as if I was keeping the car I would look at getting them powdercoated anyway.

Skoda UK have said my only option with the seat is to get another dealer to look at them, however if like Marshalls (Reading BTW) they class is at fair wear and tear then they will close the case.

Marshalls didnt even say wear and tear just "external factors" what are they implying?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

renton said:


> Marshalls didnt even say wear and tear just "external factors" what are they implying?


Maybe they are calling you fat ? 

I found Marshalls Reading to be pretty hopeless to be honest , tend to avoid them, I have yet to find a decent dealer in the area


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Richf said:


> Maybe they are calling you fat ?
> 
> I found Marshalls Reading to be pretty hopeless to be honest , tend to avoid them, I have yet to find a decent dealer in the area


:lol: Yes I have had its a characteristic of the car many times, Mini the best one on screeching clutch on change from 3rd to 2nd , the regional tech engineer was sent out with me he said it must be the way I was driving it that was causing the noise so basically saying I can't drive the car properly.
So cue me well why don't you show me how to drive this special car
Well first change down from 3rd to 2nd and a big screech and me sitting like a Cheshire cat.
He was not long before back in garage authorising a new uprated clutch:lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

renton said:


> Ive just had a call from skoda UK and the news isnt good
> 
> The lady Ive been dealing with has spoken with the dealer yesterday and they have said the following:
> 
> ...


Contact Autoexpress - the negative press will more than likely get them to cough up for the seats


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Contact Autoexpress - the negative press will more than likely get them to cough up for the seats


Ive contacted Auto Express and What Car.

I also spoke to the dealer again last night to try and clarify what they meant by "External Factors" The chap flat out denied ever saying that to the lady at Skoda so now Im stuck in the middle of a he said she said argument.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just to update this. 

I escalated this by emailing the CEO of skofda UK and had a reply back from a resolution team pretty quickly. 

She asked for pictures of the seats and agreed that what the dealer had said didn't match the pictures so called them and they have asked for current pictures. 

So I'm still awaiting the outcome of that. Its starting in the passenger seat now too. Not as bad as drivers but getting there. I guess the quality isn't great. 

They have sent me four new centre caps though which is a bonus. 

Cheers


Steve.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would consider a number of items (I’m totally OCD on these things like you).. but If I were you

1) photograph everything now... and keep doing so
2) create a log of all items, actions, phone calls EVERYTHING
3) can you get to a different dealer and start afresh, and see what they say?
4) many garages will always have one member of staff goes further to help
5) can you compare your make/model to any others on the forecourt ? Is it a design fault on the seats or a dodgy batch on that year ? -my Vauxhall’s seats looked like this but it was a vauxhall.....
6) have you checked product recalls on the make model?
7) have you been of forum dedicated to the car ? I have been an absolute godsend got a brand new set of headlights as a result of one informative post.

It’s very annoying, but only annoying as long as you want to make issue of it..


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

*Final update !!*

Well after a long drawn out sage this is where we stand.....

Wheel corrosion....... No change.

Centre caps........ Received 4 in the post for me to change at my leisure.

Seat...........WE HAVE A RESULT !!!! They have agreed to replace all three issue seat covers. The car is going in next Wednesday to have them replaced. I have asked them to check the drivers seat base foam as well whilst the cover is off.

Perseverance has paid off and thank for all the helpful info !!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Superb result..


----------

